# New v10.2 feature: Camp Mode



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Camp Mode first appeared in the release notes for 2019.40.50 (official thread and discussion thread).

*Camp Mode*​Your car can now maintain airflow, temperature, interior lighting, as well as play music, and power devices when Camp Mode is enabled. To enable Camp Mode, tap the fan icon at the bottom of the touchscreen and set Keep Climate On to CAMP while your car is in PARK. Big batteries rock.​


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

*CAMP MODE*
Your car can now maintain airflow, temperature, interior lighting, as well as play music, and power devices when Camp Mode is enabled. To enable Camp Mode, tap the fan icon at the bottom of the touchscreen and set Keep Climate On to CAMP while your car is in PARK.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I'll be interested to see the actual differences between this and 'keep climate on'...
We did a model-3 camping trip overnight a few months ago and keep climate allowed us to play with lights, (didn't test music), and heat overnight.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

Frully said:


> I'll be interested to see the actual differences between this and 'keep climate on'...
> We did a model-3 camping trip overnight a few months ago and keep climate allowed us to play with lights, (didn't test music), and heat overnight.


I believe that the difference will be that you can continue to use the screen (for music, movies, web, games) even while not sitting on any of the front seats. The few times that I've slept in my Model 3, I've done it in the driver's seat so it detects me there and I would still be able to do all those things with Keep Climate On. But for people that want to fold down the rear seats and put a mattress in the back to lay in, Keep Climate On would turn off the screen and they wouldn't be able to use the screen. Camping Mode should allow using the screen even with no occupants detected in the seats.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

android04 said:


> I believe that the difference will be that you can continue to use the screen (for music, movies, web, games) even while not sitting on any of the front seats. The few times that I've slept in my Model 3, I've done it in the driver's seat so it detects me there and I would still be able to do all those things with Keep Climate On. But for people that want to fold down the rear seats and put a mattress in the back to lay in, Keep Climate On would turn off the screen and they wouldn't be able to use the screen. Camping Mode should allow using the screen even with no occupants detected in the seats.


We did exactly that, camped in the back with a mattress.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

Exped Megamat Duo from REI. The best you can get! Glamping on the beach overnight with AC!


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

Frully said:


> We did exactly that, camped in the back with a mattress.


How comfortable/uncomfortable was the slope? I'm a big guy; I do not think I'd enjoy this. But I want to try!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Jason Krellner said:


> How comfortable/uncomfortable was the slope? I'm a big guy; I do not think I'd enjoy this. But I want to try!


I'm 6', 230 lbs and I've spent about 60 nights in my car. I have a 6" mattress, sleep on my side and find the experience extremely comfortable.


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

FRC said:


> I'm 6', 230 lbs and I've spent about 60 nights in my car. I have a 6" mattress, sleep on my side and find the experience extremely comfortable.


That's awesome. I wonder if there's a thread here on what mattresses work best. (I'll search, but if you know or want to share what you have, please PM me.)

Also, what are the laws about this? I know that in certain areas, you are not supposed to sleep in your car. Is it legal at all rest stops?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Jason Krellner said:


> How comfortable/uncomfortable was the slope? I'm a big guy; I do not think I'd enjoy this. But I want to try!


6'1 190lb, using an inflatable 'tesla' mattress from amazon. The mattress is comfortable enough as air goes...and the slope isn't too bad.
The worst part is the sharp rim of the trunk opening to the passenger cabin - it's unfolded sheet metal. A slit-pool-noodle protected my hip after the first scrape I got from it.
The slope can be dealt with by just parking cleverly...usually.
Amazon canada, but probably available with a search elsewhere.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Jason Krellner said:


> That's awesome. I wonder if there's a thread here on what mattresses work best. (I'll search, but if you know or want to share what you have, please PM me.)
> 
> Also, what are the laws about this? I know that in certain areas, you are not supposed to sleep in your car. Is it legal at all rest stops?


First, and most importantly, I would never consider sleeping at a rest stop. They are notoriously dangerous. I usually sleep at campgrounds or sparsely populated hotel lots. I'm not certain that the Hotel lots are strictly allowed, but I've never been questioned. Also, almost all Walmarts and Cracker Barrel's allow parking lot camping. Truck stops are also possibilities, but noisy. I have done this kind of overnight camping from coast to coast without issue. I got a ZINUS 35" x 72" x 6" gel foam mattress thru walmart.com for about $75 if memory serves. Originally, I got the 2" mattress, but it was inadequate.


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model-3-and-camping-a-roadmap.5491/page-2#post-107564


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Frully said:


> I'll be interested to see the actual differences between this and 'keep climate on'...
> We did a model-3 camping trip overnight a few months ago and keep climate allowed us to play with lights, (didn't test music), and heat overnight.


Currently, with Keep Climate on, after a half hour of leaving the car idle while in it, the screen and interior power shuts off and the climate control switches to auto. I'm going to guess in Camp Mode the switch to auto doesn't happen.


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

I was using camp mode while organizing the frunk/trunk and the garage. I put all the windows down and engaged the mode. My beef is that every time I opened a door, the car adjusted my music volume, and when I closed the door, it did not go back up. I tested several times. 

I didn't think to submit a bug report, so I'm going to see if I can get it to re-occur and will submit a bug report then.


----------

